# Coriolus versicolor ("I'm-Yunity") mushroom extract as a daily supplement?



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a golden retriever that is just older than 6 human years. Even though he doesn't currently have any type of cancer or any other diseases (that I know of), I want to do everything I can to make sure that his health continues to shine, especially since it seems like goldens start having a higher risk of being diagnosed with cancer after age 6 or so. 

Having said that, I understand that the PSP (polysaccharide protein) extract of the Coriolus versicolor (popularized by a product called "I'm-Yunity") may have the potential to slow the progression of hemangiosarcoma in *some* dogs that have been diagnosed with the disease. 

However, even though it seems like a no-brainer to administer a Coriolus versicolor supplement to a dog that has already been diagnosed with cancer, has anyone ever considered giving a healthy dog a daily "preventative" dose of Coriolus extract? I get teary-eyed just reading posts from others whose dogs have been diagnosed with cancer and/or have recently passed, so I am willing to do literally anything I can to help promote my own dog's health and prevent cancer. 

Even if there's no evidence to suggest that the Coriolus extract has any preventative or protective effect against cancer, does anyone know if it's at least safe to administer on a daily basis? Also, does anyone know if any other brands of Coriolus extract are likely to be just as effective as I'm-Yunity, which is pretty expensive? (There are several other Coriolus products out there with the exact same 28% PSP extract standardization that are substantially cheaper than I'm-Yunity).

Also, while I'm on the subject of preventing cancer in goldens, are there any other supplements (mushroom-based or otherwise) that I should consider giving my golden on a daily basis?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would be hesitant to do it without a reason to and/or a consultation with a holistic vet. You would be able to get dosage information this way. It looks like the coriolus mushroom extract is used for immune support.

I have used immune support herbals for my Golden at various times. Not for cancer but for other reasons. My vet recommended Thorne Research (I used their Immugen) and I also used Hilton Herbs Canine Immunity Plus.
I see that Thorne Research makes a coriolus product but it's not part of their Veterinary line.

https://www.thorne.com/products/dp/myco-immune

http://www.hiltonherbsusa.com/products/canine-immunity-plus/479

But if you get the go-ahead, with extracts and herbals, the company who makes them is of utmost importance so checking into where it is sourced is important.

One other thing my vet advised, after Chance was on one for a while, she suggested taking a "vacation" from it. I checked with Thorne Research on the Immugen and they agreed this is a good idea due to decreased effectiveness with long term use. There are some very potent products and I want them to be effective if someday we really need them. 

In addition to the above, Chance takes Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet which has an immune support component.
https://www.nordicnaturals.com/petVet/nnpet_prodO3_16oz.php

I agree with your proactive approach.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What about start giving him things like broccoli and certain veggies. Even some coconut oil. All of these things can help give your dog good immunity. The veggies they believe can help with preventing cancer just like in humans.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

goldy1 said:


> I would be hesitant to do it without a reason to and/or a consultation with a holistic vet. You would be able to get dosage information this way. It looks like the coriolus mushroom extract is used for immune support.
> 
> I have used immune support herbals for my Golden at various times. Not for cancer but for other reasons. My vet recommended Thorne Research (I used their Immugen) and I also used Hilton Herbs Canine Immunity Plus.
> I see that Thorne Research makes a coriolus product but it's not part of their Veterinary line.
> ...


Thanks for the info & suggestions. Here's a link to an article detailing U. Penn's study on dogs that were diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma and treated with the Coriolus extract:

Penn News | Compound Derived From a Mushroom Lengthens Survival Time in Dogs With Cancer, Penn Vet Study Finds

I actually emailed someone who works in U. Penn's vet. dep't., and they said that they didn't notice any adverse effects exhibited by the dogs who were being administered the Coriolus extract. At the same time, though, they said that there hadn't been any trials conducted to test the effectiveness/safety of the extract as a preventive supplement, so they couldn't give me a firm answer either way regarding a recommendation to supplement my dog with it.

The thing is, it seems that "just any" Coriolus supplement wouldn't necessarily be effective, because the supplement itself actually has to contain a substantial amount of PSP (polysaccharide protein), the compound in Coriolus that apparently possesses anti-cancer effects.

I'm not sure if there are any local holistic vets where I live, but I'll do some research and get in touch with any if there are. 

Here's the thing.... I don't want to give my dog a daily Coriolus supplement if it could hurt him or actually increase his risk of developing cancer, but at the same time, if a daily dose of this supplement could potentially stave-off the disease from developing (even if only for a few years), then I would hate to miss-out on the opportunity to make that difference by simply giving the dog a daily pill. 

I'm wondering if giving the dog the supplement every day on a 1-month-on/1-month-off basis would be helpful.... ?

I guess I'm just trying to figure out if the supplement falls into the category of being potentially ineffective, but totally harmless (e.g., like a vitamin C supplement). In other words, could it at least "not hurt" to give the dog the supplement, even if it might not help anything?

Is anyone else out there familiar with Coriolus supplementation in dogs?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am not familiar with Coriolus*, *but did want to 2nd the idea of helping to support immune function by using fresh (preferably organic) vegetables, probiotics, healthy oils etc. These would certainly not harm and may be very helpful. 

I have always avoided mushrooms and would probably not consider their use without a vets or naturopath's guidance. They are indeed powerful and could be harmful.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I am not familiar with Coriolus*, *but did want to 2nd the idea of helping to support immune function by using fresh (preferably organic) vegetables, probiotics, healthy oils etc. These would certainly not harm and may be very helpful.
> 
> I have always avoided mushrooms and would probably not consider their use without a vets or naturopath's guidance. They are indeed powerful and could be harmful.


Do you mean that they could be harmful in the sense that a particular mushroom species could be poisonous to a dog, or in the sense that because they DO actually work to increase activity of immune system cells (e.g., NK cells, T cells, etc.), this effect itself could cause problems?

I was also reading last night about another mushroom extract called AHCC, which also has been proven to increase the activity of immune system cells in humans and dogs (I think). 

In general, is it a bad thing to give a healthy dog one of these immune-boosting supplements? In other words, should they only be given after a dog has actually been diagnosed with cancer?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am not qualified to say. 

I can tell you an overactive immune system brings its own problems. 

So the immune system and response need to be kept in balance. For instance, hashimoto's thyroiditis and diabetes are 2 conditions caused by the immune system being out of balance and attacking perfectly good endocrine functions.

I do know several dogs who have been on immune boosting protocols, but they needed it and were under the care of professionals well versed in their use (vets, holistic vets etc)


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

There are good things you can do to support immunity. You don't have to go down some of these mushroom paths. Like stated above give vegetables a few days a week. Coconut oil and probiotics. Your not doing any harm with these and there is studies that show they work.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

It seems like several people have recommended giving coconut oil and probiotics. The suggestions are appreciated, but would anyone mind providing more specific advice (e.g., "X tablespoons of coconut oil and Y dose of probiotics") regarding these supplements? Also, does anyone know of any studies that have been done that show that these are beneficial to dogs (just curious)? Thanks again...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

HenryH said:


> It seems like several people have recommended giving coconut oil and probiotics. The suggestions are appreciated, but would anyone mind providing more specific advice (e.g., "X tablespoons of coconut oil and Y dose of probiotics") regarding these supplements? Also, does anyone know of any studies that have been done that show that these are beneficial to dogs (just curious)? Thanks again...


Coconut oil would be one teaspoon for every ten pounds of weight. Chloe is fifty pounds and gets around five teaspoons or almost two tablespoons. You have to start with small amounts and work up to the correct amount so they don't get diahrea. We have been doing it three weeks and Chloe's coat is so soft and shiny and her mild itchiness is almost gone. As far as probiotics we have been using a gnc one you can get at petsmart. PURINA makes one called FLORTI FLORA but is quit expensive. Vegetables like brocholi you can mix in a few nights a week. Some even do it every night with the evening kibble. There actually is studies that show the veggies can help with cancer. I would have to search for it. But all these things help boost the immune system which can help fight off cancer. One more thing make sure coconut oil is unrefined.


----------

